# Ter Berg (naam)



## sound shift

Kan iemand mij uitleggen waarom de naam Ter Berg bestaat, aangezien "berg" mannelijk is, terwijl "ter " ("te der") vrouwelijk is?

Bij voorbaat dank.


----------



## eno2

Interessant. Ik weet natuurlijk wat 'ter' betekent, gebruiksmatig. Maar ik kan niet semantisch noch grammaticaal uitleggen wat het is. Het staat verwonderlijk genoeg alleen vermeld als  de latijnse juridische term voor 'driemaal' of 'het derde punt' in DVD.



> bijwoord van frequentie, Latijn
> •artikel 43 ter
> het derde punt van artikel 43



En dit terwijl er toch 315 voorbeeldzinnen gegeven worden in de betekenis van 'ter aanmoediging', 'ter zake' enz...

Volkomen onbegrijpelijk, dit ontbreken.

Te der vrouwelijk? 
Waar haal je dat vandaan?

*ter*


• samentrekking van te + der (enkelvoud "w:datief
Gevonden op ter - WikiWoordenboek

Ja het moest een ongewone naamval zijn.

Ter Berg:
Voor mij is Ter hier een plaatsbepaling. Zoals 'ter plaatse' en 'ter plekke'.
Of zoals 'ten huize'.
Ten zal hier wel weer een andere naamval zijn.

Ik keek nog eens naar het voorzetsel 'Te' voor alle zekerheid, en daar luidt het zo:



> wanneer te gevolgd werd door de verbogen vormen van het lidwoord de (den, der) werden de vormen samengetrokken tot ten, ter, vgl. Duits zum = zu + dem


DVD

En dat vermoedelijk in alle 20 betekenissen van 'Te'. Vandaar de 315 voorbeeldzinnen...

Dat is het dan...

Behalve dat ik ook nog eens keek naar 'Der'.
Dat is inderdaad een (archaïsch) genitief vrouwelijk enkelvoud en meervoud of datief vrouwelijk enkelvoud.

Het moet dus 'Ten Berg' zijn. Ter Berg is grammaticaal  fout. Waar vond je dat?
In private namen kan dat natuurlijk.

Daarmee heb ik weer iets bijgeleerd...


----------



## sound shift

eno2 said:


> Te der vrouwelijk?
> Waar haal je dat vandaan?


Nou, "der" is vrouwelijk, volgens Archaic Dutch declension - Wikipedia , en "ter" is een samensmelting van "te" en "der."


----------



## eno2

Ik wou  het volledig verloop van mijn eigen onderzoek in deze weergeven en laten staan. Dat der vrouwelijk is en "ter" een samenstelling, daar kwam ik al achter en postte dat in #2.

Ik zei ook dat Ter Berg fout is. Maar dat het in namen wel kan. Als je Ter Berg googelt, krijg je zelfs een hele hoop Engelse hits en haast of helemaal geen Nederlandse.

Ter herinnering: je antwoordde nog niet waar je dat vond.



eno2 said:


> Het moet dus 'Ten Berg' zijn. Ter Berg is grammaticaal  fout. Waar vond je dat?
> ..



Men zegt  'ter herinnering'. Terwijl 'herinnering' toch  vrouwelijk is.


----------



## bibibiben

_Berg _is inderdaad mannelijk. Je zou dus te allen tijde _ten berg(e) _verwachten, waarbij geldt: ten = te den. En bijvoorbeeld ook _van den berg_, nooit _van der berg_. Toch komt de achternaam Van der Berg wel degelijk voor. Het lijkt erop dat men ook in het verleden het geslacht van bepaalde nomina niet altijd scherp voor de geest had.


----------



## sound shift

Bedankt.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Iets vergelijkbaars zie je bij _tijd_: 

vrouwelijk: indertijd, in de loop der tijd
mannelijk: destijds, de tand des tijds


----------

